# PES 2012 Legende-Modus: Spieler läuft oft von alleine zum Ball



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

*PES 2012 Legende-Modus: Spieler läuft oft von alleine zum Ball*

Ich hab im Legendenmodus etwas sehr nerviges, und zwar läuft mein Spieler oft von alleine zum Ball, wenn der Pass in seiner Nähe ankommen wird, obwohl ein PC-Mitspieler auch schon zum Ball läuft. Somit passiert es oft, dass man sich gegenseitig behindert und den Ball verliert, oder dass ich dem Mitspieler den Ball vom Fuß nehme, obwohl er an sich den besseren Laufweg hat.

Ist das ein Bug? Gewollt? Kann man es verhindern? ^^ 


Und nebenbei: ich bin oft Freistoßschütze für weite Freistöße. Dabei ist es für mich quasi unmöglich, halbwegs gezielt einen Mitspieler anzuspielen. Gibt es da einen Trick, oder muss ich damit leben, dass Flanken-Freistöße die einzig halbwegs sinnvolle Variante darstellen?


----------



## ganon457547 (31. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir tritt genau dasselbe Problem auf wie bei dir. bzgl der Laufwege der Spieler. Wüsste auch nicht, wie man das verhindern könnte, allerdings krankt PES mMn schon seit Jahren genau daran. Manchmal stellen sich die Spieler wirklich so strunzdumm an, dass ich am liebsten ins Pad beißen würde, da reißt dann auch meine geile Stereo Anlage nix mehr raus... Bzgl Freistöße finde ich es auch schwierig, einen Mitspieler gezielt anzuspielen, da ist auch imme rne Menge Zufall dabei, hab ich den Eindruck. Wenn du den Freistoß allerdings flach an der Mauer vorbei spielst, klappt es manchmal, dass du so einen Spieler anspielen kannst.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auf dieser Seite nichts finden können, allerdings habe ich nicht bei den offiziellen Patches geschaut, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du die alle installiert hast.
PES 2010 - Download PES 2012 Patch,PES2012 Demo,PES 2011 Patch,PES 2010 Patchs,PES 12,PES Parche,PES2011 Update,PES Patch,PES Edit,Option File,DLC,PS3 of,PES PC. - PES Patch,PES 2012 Patch,PES2012 Demo,PES 2011 Patch,PES Parche, PES Edit,Patch Update

Ist jetzt nur eine Spekulation von mir, aber vielleicht wird die KI von den eigenen Mitspieler auch besser, wenn man einen höheren oder einen niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrad wählt.

Ich hatte auch per Google nach 'AI improvement/fix/patch' für PES 2010 gesucht, aber bin da leider ebenfalls nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Es ist halt so, dass ich selber nicht gegensteuern kann - ich würd ja gern "abbrechen" und den KI-Spieler den Ball nehmen lassen, aber MEIN Spieler läuft von allein zum Ball...  


Außerdem hab ich Depp mich vertan, es geht natürlich um PES 2012...  wird geändert


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2011)

Geh mal im Werde zur Legende Modus in die Einstellungen. Dort bei "Auto-Bewegungsfunktion" "Aus" einstellen, dann sollte es nicht mehr sein.

Das ist einfach eine Hilfe für Anfänger, dass der Spieler automatisch Richtung Ball läuft. Wenn man das ausstellt, dann solltest nur Du den Spieler noch steuern.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ist bereits "Aus" - daran liegt es nicht ^^  es passier häufig zB bei Abstößen, dann geht mein Spieler von alleine hin, und ich kann ihn nicht mehr gegensteuern. Manchmal geht es aber dann doch.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist halt so, dass ich selber nicht gegensteuern kann - ich würd ja gern "abbrechen" und den KI-Spieler den Ball nehmen lassen, aber MEIN Spieler läuft von allein zum Ball...  ...


 Die Seite die ich verlinkt habe, hat meinen Browser abstürzen lassen, konnte daher nicht unter PES 2012 nachsehen. Auch zur Steuerung des eigenen Spielers konnte ich nichts finden.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das noch unter KI fällt(wann diese einsetzt) oder unter Steuerung, genau genommen eigentlich unter beides.


----------

